# Tannins with teabags?



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I asked before but it got waaay off topic. 

Basically, can I add tannins to a 10g tank using a black tea bag? If so how do I add the tannins, just putting the bag in the tank? Andhow long would I leave it in, if at all? When Would I switch it out?

Basically how can I make tannins with a tea bag :-D

For permanent living...


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

Usually when I want to add tannins to my water for treatment purposes I put the teabags in my water change jugs. I suppose you could put it in the filter or something but it may get too dark to see inside the tank which defeats the purpose.

As for long term use I don't know. I'd imagine a little couldn't hurt since their natural habitat would have a small amount of tanins already. On the other hand these guys are usually many generations removed from the wild so who knows for sure.

The other thing is it depends on the tea, I always look for all natural, no additives, organic green tea (easy enough to find in a chinese grocer). Don't know about black tea but it's all just leaves right?

I actually had a similar thought recently. I have a 10 gallon community (Bettas, frogs, snails and shrimp) and I wondered if the tanins would hurt the frogs, snails and shrimp or make them happier.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I think tannins are good for everything!

I want the water brown (= so go for natural and put in filter... thanks!


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

I read somewhere about using chamomile tea bags. But, you mentioned that you want a lot more tint to the water. Just another option.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Don't you have Indian Almond Trees in Hawaii??
I thought there were common over there... they surely are in Puerto Rico where I'm originally from. I would check that out, you might have one closer than you think!
You could also use banana leaves for tannins... don't know how dark the water will be with those but it's another option.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I've heard of using tea bags, if people use it successfully then it shouldn't be a problem ~
C:

But it might be a specific kind. 

I went to a grocery store and could not find banana leaves!! 
Where could I find them....?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You should try asking OFL.. She might have some non-IAL/Bannna leaf options for you.

BlueHaven.. I think you can get banana leaf at drug stores like GNC but don't quote me on that. If I was going to use them I'd probably order them online like I do my IAL.


----------



## LisaLB24 (Oct 26, 2010)

Pardon my noobiness, but are tannins good for bettas? I have mopani in my new 10g that is turning my water into some delicious looking tea...so far I've resisted drinking it
I've been doing a 10-20% water change every few days just to keep the water clearer, even though it's a cycled tank.
I wasn't worried about it because I've read everywhere tannins don't hurt, but I didn't know they are a good thing! How do they benefit?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I thought the tea bag thing was decaffeinated green tea? I may be wrong, but thought that is what I read.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

In my 20 gallon I used 4 decaf green tea and I guess I let it sit too long cause it turned my water way too dark lol I could barely see the fish or decor the tank even smelled like tea haha


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

LionMom ~ I think your right! 

And thank you 1fish2fish!
I will look for it there or similar stores,


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Tannins are good for Bettas... it's said it improves scale and fin strength and also helps with the immune system.

All I can say is I've seen a marked improvement in my fish since I started using it full time. They seem shinier, more active, and in better health. Of course I also take great care of my fish (not to toot my own horn) so that has a lot to do with it. IAL is not magic but I think it is beneficial.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

BlueHeaven: Lately I've seen a few grocery stores carrying banana leaves in the frozen food section... also saw them with the fresh veggies but that's over here...


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hmmm, never thought of banana leaves! And I just assumed indian almond trees wouldn't be here... time for some google! Leafs sound a ton less complicated than bags. I hear you can just put the leaf in the tank and leave it till it disinagrates. Anyways, going to see if indian almond trees are here!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The real name is kettapang (or some similar spelling)... you should probably search for that name if you want to see if the trees grow locally. If they do remember that you must only pick up leaves that have already fallen, not ones still on the tree.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Here's a webstie with lost of pictures of the IATree: http://toptropicals.com/catalog/uid/Terminalia_catappa.htm
These trees are one of the few species that will change color with the seasons in PR.
My grandmother had one in her front yard and I used to sit and crack the seeds open for hours... memories :lol:


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

vilmarisv said:


> BlueHeaven: Lately I've seen a few grocery stores carrying banana leaves in the frozen food section... also saw them with the fresh veggies but that's over here...


Cool, thanks! 
I might be able to find them here, I thought I have seen them before in one place but I may be remembering wrong....haha
It's just a store that is farther away I am thinking of.


Edit:
I found decaf green tea and heated it up like I was going to drink it, but let it cool down first to be around the same as the temperature in the aquarium, and put it in Thai's tank. Is seems to be doing well so far, though you may want to use more than one. Mine only came out a very very light yellowy color.


----------



## catappa leaves (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi members,

Take a look at my site at Catappa Leaves Online Store. How to Use The Leaves ?. and read about the differents is using the leaf itself and the Tea Bags.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm currently using decaf green tea. If you use tea, make sure it's decaf, natural, and there aren't any addition ingredients. Organic is preferred, because who wants the risk of pesticides? The green tea darkens the water nicely, and I can tell it has really helped ease the stress of my tail biter. The status of green tea as a source of tannins is a little murky. Old Fish Lady told me this...in theory, green tea should be a good source of tannins, but the high heat used to dry and process the tea may or may not affect its efficacy, we really don't know. 

I have ordered some IAL and can't wait to try it. I have, however, found the green tea to be very helpful while I wait for the IAL to arrive.


----------

